# Got my boohoo letter, no Grand next year.



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

Me neither. Next time I'm in the valley I'll buy us a beer so we can cry in it.. sob..sob..


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*YYYYEEEEESSSSS*

Going in March!!!!!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

sleighr said:


> Me neither. Next time I'm in the valley I'll buy us a beer so we can cry in it.. sob..sob..


I will be in Flag this weekend for the Powell to Power presentation. Hearing stories of floating the GC ought to really bring on the tears.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

swimteam101 said:


> Going in March!!!!!


Lucky bastard. Have fun!


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

Me and two friends skunked again...


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Going April 4. Never been. Had to cancel a cancellation I picked up a few years back. Love having over a year to plan


----------



## rbferd (Jan 3, 2012)

*skunked on the Grand*

hope to have enough years in front of me to complete this item on my bucket list.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

The waiting list might have been 15 years long, but at least you knew you had a trip coming instead of striking out in perpetuity lol


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

denied


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I got bumped. This was gonna be my third time down and was planning on hard boating from top to bottom. Well here we go 2017!


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

"Unfortunately" I got nothin'


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*10 years of main lottery Grand Canyon failure.*

If your like me and have failed to win a launch in the main lottery for a decade, don't give up people do win and when you or your brother (who has now won the MFS and the Grand Canyon first try) do win it's a great feeling to see this instead of the rejection letter


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats to the winners. Skunked again but that was to be expected.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

😒


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

swimteam101 said:


> If your like me and have failed to win a launch in the main lottery for a decade, don't give up people do win and when you or your brother (who has now won the MFS and the Grand Canyon first try) do win it's a great feeling to see this instead of the rejection letter


No, you should all give up. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree with you Osprey. Grand Canyon isn't any fun and a waste of money. There is no need to apply ever....


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

DesertRatonIce said:


> I agree with you Osprey. Grand Canyon isn't any fun and a waste of money. There is no need to apply ever....
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning at 10:13.


Totally!


----------



## maschwee61 (Apr 11, 2014)

I got one for Oct 7, 2016, on my 13th try in the lottery. I was beginning to think it was a scam. It will be my 4th trip; I hope I learned enough on the others to be a good trip leader. Yeahhh!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I'm going in May 2016. Guess I won't be seeing most of you guys there!


----------

